# Will a SRAM 9-speed cassette fit a Shimano 9-speed hub?



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Will a SRAM 9-speed cassette fit a Shimano 9-speed hub?


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

9 speed is 9 speed. SRAM just shifts better.


Yea it will work.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't know if the pawls were different or what have ya.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

you shouldn't have to mess with the "pawls", that is internal. With a cassette, you just put it on the cassette body with a lock-ring.



> SRAM just shifts better.


quite a generalized statement... have to realize that it is all relative to the combo you have set-up and which grade of components... 
I like the new XTm760 cassettes, and have always trusted my CN7701 chains for 9spd, but I do like the sram derailleurs (though I have had no probs with any non-rapid-rise XT or XTR ders.)


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

I was a Shimano devotee for a long time. 5 years ago I jumped to SRAM shifters and rear derailleur. 2 Years ago I went to their chains and cassettes. I just think the SRAM chain and cassette move together better.

But yea it is all relative. I really like my XO.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

coldsteele said:


> 9 speed is 9 speed. SRAM just shifts better.
> 
> Yea it will work.


Not true, a Campy cassette won't fit a Shimano freehub.

And the generalized statement that SRAM shifts better is also false. At equal places in the product line, yes SRAM (IMO) is better.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

coldsteele said:


> I was a Shimano devotee for a long time. 5 years ago I jumped to SRAM shifters and rear derailleur. 2 Years ago I went to their chains and cassettes. I just think the SRAM chain and cassette move together better.
> 
> But yea it is all relative. I really like my XO.


You paid a big chunk of money for a derailleur, I'd expect it to work well


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah its really cool how sram cassettes fall appart too. those three (sometimes only one) set pins that hold all the cogs together. yeah its real cute when those loosen up and you go to take off the cassette and it falls al over the floor, i love that trick.


----------



## Rideevolution (Oct 25, 2006)

Like stated above, SRAM does perform better but only when you consider equal levels in a product line. In terms of shifting, I am pretty sure that SRAM has far great efficiency in terms of power lost while shifting. But since this in a urban/dj/park thread, I dont think thats even an issue.


----------

